

Zeus: Programmer's Editor for Windows - jussij
http://www.zeusedit.com/whatsnew.html

======
jussij
Zeus is a language neutral programmer's editor for the Windows platform.

The latest Zeus Version 3.97m has just been released.

This Zeus release adds support for the Go language with features like syntax
highlighting, code folding, code completion, class browsing, code templates
and debugging.

Zeus also supports the Go Build, Format, Run and Document commands and can be
configured to work with gocode.

NOTE: Zeus is shareware, runs natively on the Windows platform and can be run
on Linux using Wine.

Jussi Jumppanen Author: Zeus Editor

